# Fehler Fenster erstellen



## Guest (28. Apr 2007)

Hallo ich möchte bei meinem Programm ein Fehler Fenster erscheinen lassen. Und zwar wenn ich zu wenige Werte eingebe soll ein Fenster sich öffnen über dem programm mit einem Text! wie erstell ich so ein Fenster?? also wenn ich auf Start klicke dann soll sich das fenster öffnen!!!


----------



## Guest (28. Apr 2007)

wie erstelle ich auf einem fenster ein neues fenster?? das ist mein problem!!!!


----------



## Leroy42 (28. Apr 2007)

```
new JFrame("Ich bin ziemlich sinnlos").setVisible(true);
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Apr 2007)

Fehler lassen sich wunderbar mit JOptionPanes ausgeben.

z.B.

```
JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Auweia, da ist ein Fehler aufgetreten!", "Fehlermeldung", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
```


----------

